# blog with daily tips



## topbetmaster (Feb 13, 2011)

Starting soon
Real madrid 1.43
lille 1.50
juve inter x2 1.40
...................................
total is 3

Invest is 100 units
Potential profit is 300 units


http://topbetmasters.blogspot.com/


----------



## BetMafia (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi if you want to link exchange please contact me. Good bye!


----------



## topbetmaster (Feb 14, 2011)

for tonight  fener alredy win.
waiting chelsea


----------



## topbetmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

2 miss in the row.

Now waiting man city and milan


----------



## topbetmaster (Feb 19, 2011)

Chelsea v Everton 1 1.50
Schild M. (AUT) v Riesch 1 1.50
................................................................

2500 UNITS ON THIS DUBLE (2.25)


----------



## wangfly (Feb 20, 2011)

cheap nba jerseys
cheap mlb jerseys


----------

